# Roadbed/ballast cleaning, etc. Track plan reconstruction.



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* I'm just curious on what others have done as to cleaning/replacing ballast on their roads. *
*This only applies to those who "Free float" their track on ballast and do not used concrete sub bedding to put their track on. The reason why I need to do this is because the place I get my ballast from doesn't have any of the smaller crushed rock, so I have to make due with what I have. My idea for now is to : A. remove my track. B. scoop out my ballast and clean it to get out the dirt, organic material - ie. grass, small roots, leaves, etc. C. before replacing such ballast I will put down a layer of larger dark gray drainage rock to cut down on the amount of ballast used. The present layout has been down for more than 2 years now and when I get a "dip" in the line, I used to just pour in more ballast to fill the settling area.Over the past year, I've had mole problems again. I can't use the poison peanuts, because I don't want to hurt the squrrels. I figure this will have to work it's way out. Now on the ballast cleaning, this is a good time to do so because not only is it starting to cool off a bit, but I have some ideas on how to redesign the layout a bit. On the redesign, I am going to do away with the sidings that are behind the rose bushes under the bush and move the houses and church back in it's place. I will be adding some other sidings along the loop over by the junction where the addition was put in on the "tunnel line" I will post pictures on all the reconstruction. This area will act as the "yard" as it is much easier to access to remove or add cars onto or off the layout. Perhaps I may have to extend the outer concrete border of the edge of the layout to allow for the expansion of the new yard. As I do the work, I will post some pictures of my work.* 
*Rocky*


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well at first I did not think I'd like it but our club layout chose splitting black drain-tile and using it in the "half shell". Buried just flush in the ground. Removal of ballast for cleaning is a breeze, no need for larger drainage stone underneath. You can follow any curve or grade with ease. After practical experience with it I have decided my spring expansion will use this method. Since your pulling all of your roadbed out it would be easy to put this in before re-ballasting.

Some may not like the look, but I noticed over time the plant material grows right up to it and stops, making weeding the rails a non issue. Removal and replacement could not be easier.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a new one on me! I've never heard of anyone "cleaning" ballast in the 12 years or so that I have been in the hobby. Most folks using free floating ballast have to touch-up the ballast annually, by adding more ... usually on the curves where it gets washed away from watering or rain. Over time, this may raise the overall height of the roadbed a bit. But I've never had to pull up track to correct anything. I would certainly look for a different source of ballast.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocky, I tried using a coarser rock below to minimize the use of the smaller "ballast". What I found is that the smaller stuff "filtered" into the coarser stuff a fair amount, more than I expected. I gave up and used all the same type of ballast. I've been using some crushed stone at Home Depot, about 3/8 minus. 

There's a fair variation in the size such that the smaller stuff will disguise the larger pieces a bit. I'm more concerned with the stuff not moving, so I'm a little on the coarse side. So far it has paid off. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have "cleaned ballast" when removing a large area. I use window screen over a clean bucket, gets out most dirt and you can hand pick out leaves etc. Its worth when you have 5 to 10,, 5 gal buckets worth.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I clean my ballast before using it. I pick a windy day and use the wind to winnow out the dirt. Held high and slowly poured through a hardware cloth screen, the wind blows out the dirt as the ballast falls into a bucket.









John


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Since I have a smaller layout and it is right in the garden, most of the debris is dirt getting splashed into the road when watering the roses. *
*Down here in FL we have a problem with all sorts of weed seeds getting blown onto the road as well. I know it's a good thing to clean out the roadbed from time to time due to these 2 things. How I do this is like mention before, I use a 2 gal. bucket to catch the dirt in and "strain" the ballast in an old kitchen wire strainer. It's a slow process, but I find it relaxing that is if it's not to hot outside. I like Greg's idea of the sub bedding. This is what I planned to do anyway. I like more realistic looking ballast even though what I use is a bit on the large size. The idea of using gutter or PVC tray type stuff is a little over kill for my smaller road and it'd be a b**** to try curve the PVC for 4 foot curves. All I need to do now is get the time, 3-4 bags of the drainage rock and I think I need a couple 4ft. LH switches for my redesign. I know I have more plastic lawn edging to accomidate the new track plan, which is just a slight modification.*

*Rocky*


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I typically just add ballast as necessary on top of the old stuff. But on occasion as I make changes in the track work, I'll suck it out with the shop vac using a screwdriver to "break it up" to where the vac gets it all up, wash it in a cement mixing trough, using a screen as necessary to remove rocks/debris, and reapply it to the revised track work.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Work has now started on the project !!!







*
* I have picked up a couple pieces of track and will have to go pay retail price for a new switch or two







Due to a design miscalculation, but alas, the work has started. For now I am just starting to lay out some track like I did here this morning...*

*







*

*







*

*







*

* So I will be back at it later this afternoon or early evening. Will post more as work continues.*

*Rocky*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice......


----------

